# Is there any way to tell when upcoming Beethoven recording are going to be released?



## Doctuses

Is there any way to tell when upcoming Beethoven recording are going to be released? I'd love to hear some new interpretations.


----------



## bharbeke

1. Check Amazon and ArkivMusic periodically (maybe weekly) to see Beethoven music by publication date.
2. Follow Beethoven on Spotify.
3. Get newsletters from classical music sites.
4. Check out the new releases thread here on this site. If you see something pop up in Current Listening or Pieces That Have Blown You Away Recently that you do not recognize, they might be newer recordings, too.


----------



## Josquin13

I consult the Presto Classical website, which I find a useful resource. Every week they give a new recording "round up" on their home page, and there is a section on new and future releases. They also highlight and review specific recordings, and provide access to new releases that have received monthly plaudits from Gramophone and BBC magazines.

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical

For what you are specifically looking for, they provide a page that contains all the new releases of Beethoven's music (or for any other composer that may interest you). You need only click on "composers" and then on "Beethoven" and you'll be taken to a Presto page that contains all the new and future Beethoven releases (you can click on either category). Once you've clicked on "new" or "future" releases, you'll have the option of clicking on "last 7 days" or "last 30 days", etc., or "next 30 days", or "next 60 days", or "next 90 days", etc., to focus your search according to a specific timeline. Here's a link to Presto's "Beethoven" page:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/composers/143--beethoven
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/composers/143/browse?size=10&view=large&sort=relevance

I should add that the dates for new releases in Britain are always ahead of the dates for the same releases in the USA (as is Amazon UK usually ahead of Amazon USA), so you may have to wait a bit longer for new releases if you're ordering in the USA--that is, unless you order directly from Presto Classical, which is located in Britain (or Amazon UK).

Hope that helps.


----------

